# Thrift Store Chic



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

I thought it would be fun for those of us who love thrift stores, consignment shops, vintage shops, rummage sales etc. to post our finds in here along with photos and the great deals we got!!!

I have a very eclectic style and I love finding odd things that just suit me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll post photos soon because our town had their garage sales today and I got a few cute things!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

YES love thisssss. I haven't been thrifting in a while, but I found these amazing vintage Miu Miu heels for $20 in Atlanta last year. Probably my *best* find so far.

also, they're actually open toed, you just can't see because of the lighting.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> YES love thisssss. I haven't been thrifting in a while, but I found these amazing vintage Miu Miu heels for $20 in Atlanta last year. Probably my *best* find so far.
> 
> also, they're actually open toed, you just can't see because of the lighting.


Ooohhhh!!! Those are lovely!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nailenvyuser (Jun 6, 2014)

I have found some quality leather skirts in those shops.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2014)

Found this dress (not me in the pic!  Pulled it from an auction site!) for $6.50, wore it for the first time and got so many compliments!  Thrifting is pretty much one of my favorite things to do! (spoilered image because OMG HUGE)



Spoiler


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Found this dress (not me in the pic!  Pulled it from an auction site!) for $6.50, wore it for the first time and got so many compliments!  Thrifting is pretty much one of my favorite things to do! (spoilered image because OMG HUGE)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


HOLY CRAP THAT'S ADORABLE!

I have one almost exactly like this but it's black. Must find in yellow!


----------



## Krystan (Jul 2, 2014)

Have y'all heard of Twice? (liketwice.com)   It's basically an online thrift shop
I had a 50% off offer via an email...

I got 14 things for 100 bucks! Came out to an average of about $7 per item and this is what I got:
 







Ecote by Urban Outfitters
Red Print Dress
SIZE S
•
ORIG. $68.00



$ 15.95






The Limited
Print Halter Top
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $68.48



$ 9.95






Express Design Studio
Black Editor Trousers
SIZE 2
•
ORIG. $58.98



$ 18.95


----------



## Krystan (Jul 2, 2014)

Ann Taylor Loft
Grey Sequined Sweater
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $53.39



$ 9.95






Nike
Solid Top
SIZE S
•
ORIG. $35.95



$ 9.95






BCBGMAXAZRIA
Short Sleeve Colorblock Blouse
SIZE S
•
ORIG. $109.99



$ 9.95






Ann Taylor Loft
Pink Sweater
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $42.89



$ 9.95






Express
Pink T-Shirt
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $27.18



$ 9.95






Express Design Studio
Pink Sweater
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $37.39



$ 9.95






Express
Black Skinny Pants
SIZE 2
•
ORIG. $75.89



$ 19.95






Express Design Studio
Brown Trousers
SIZE 4L
•
ORIG. $68.49



$ 17.95






Abercrombie &amp; Fitch
Tan Shorts
SIZE 4
•
ORIG. $39.98



$ 13.95




 



Continued...(too many images per post.)

I'd been in dire need of black work pants and casual dresses but the pants I like from Express are so out of budget for me, I'm beyond thrilled at this purchase. I feel like I will be building a good portion of my wardrobe from this place!! It's similar to ThredUp but seems alot cheaper, and free returns on anything you don't end up liking!


----------



## Krystan (Jul 2, 2014)

Continued again, sorry for taking up space

 




Lux by Urban Outfitters
Red Solid Sheath Dress
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $67.49


$ 19.95






Ella Moss
Blue Casual Dress
SIZE XS
•
ORIG. $157.98



$ 24.95


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 4, 2014)

This is totally my sorta thread!  LOVE thrift shops lol  Here are some of my finds:


----------



## Dalila (Sep 6, 2014)

So glad I found this thread! I'm gonna have to take a pic of most of my closet, since the vast majority of my clothing and shoes comes from thriftstores. Maybe we can also do a TSOOTD (Thrift Store Outfit of the Day).


----------



## allen john (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd been in dire need of black work shoes as well as casual shirts but the shirts I like from Express are so out of budget for me, I'm beyond thrilled at this purchase.


----------

